# Thank you all



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

I feel this deserve a whole new thread. Thank you all for offering to help. It show how great this forum is and the people's on it. It was hell and non existence getting professional tower to come out. I was busy all Sunday and Monday morning looking.

Jeff from fishing addiction saved my life and a lot of headache.

He came out and got a big pump and got all the water out. Then tow it back to the state park.

I can't express from the deepest of my heart how grateful I am that he take time off and came out.

Not only has he teach so much about fishing from booking a service with him many months ago but he has show me how awesome a person can be.

It's crazy how few minutes before it was an awesome fishing day. Took my god daughter fishing the fish time. Catching 60 whites and few strikers. Then the next it was about trying to survive. They are all around the island. Shallow 25-28 feet.

A very expensive lesson about Livingston. Don't underestimate those wave and winds.

Ps no insurance. It was older boat that I put work myself thru the year. So didn't think I need insurance. I am wrong.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes, there are some great people on 2Cool. I started to post on your first thread about this accident, but couldn't really add to good post that were already there. One thing I feel strongly about... It could have been much worse and you have reason to be grateful. To the best of my knowledge, no one in your family was injured.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

What a mess Ken, been watching to see if post updated, hoping you got it out of the water. Scary when you have others lives in your hands and things are happening fast and every second counts. Those were bad waves alright at least you were close to shoreline and not out in open water.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't know Jeff but this is certainly a ringing endorsement, has to be a great guy. Any newcomers to Livingston need to watch this video. The wave action when you get close to the bulk heads can be unique to say the least. I have sank one boat on this lake and survived 3 tornados that passed almost directly over me on another occasion. The good thing about my story is the boats have been replaced and all the folks that were with me are all still alive and well. It has made me a lot more aware of my surroundings when the weather threatens. The young lady holding the fish can't be replaced but the boat---- heck you won't remember what color it was in a few years. Glad ya'll are OK.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

It was so nice around island. As we left to goes home. It got worst. But I would never think a lake can be this bad. Mid ways. It was too late to turn back to island. So I gun for dock instead. But as closer to dock it was worst and not any better. 

What crazy was I read weather channel hourly. To see wind speed. Tops was suppose to be 14. Which I made it fine. But surely that was no 14 mph winds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Jeff is one of the finest men that you could every meet. I'm proud to know him and call him my friend.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

whsalum said:


> ..... The wave action when you get close to the bulk heads can be unique to say the least. .....


I agree 100% with that!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Ken.Huynh said:


> It was so nice around island. As we left to goes home. It got worst. But I would never think a lake can be this bad. Mid ways. It was too late to turn back to island. So I gun for dock instead. But as closer to dock it was worst and not any better.
> 
> What crazy was I read weather channel hourly. To see wind speed. Tops was suppose to be 14. Which I made it fine. But surely that was no 14 mph winds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few years ago when we were just swimming at the island and started to head back we came around the corner and saw huge white caps. There were 5 smaller boats circleing around tring to figure out what to do. I asked if they were going to the state park and they said yea. So we had a train of boats where i was in the front, kind of like a blocker to smooth it out alittle for them. One guys wife was close to freaking out ,thinking they would be stranded on the island over night. Glad you got your boat out Ken. Hope its not to long to see you ya out there again.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, thanks for sharing your story....Thank the good lord and some nice folks..Glad your family is ok.
Harl


----------



## Bottom bouncer (Jul 26, 2010)

X2 Jeff is as good as they come !!


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Ken.Huynh said:


> It was so nice around island. As we left to goes home. It got worst. But I would never think a lake can be this bad. Mid ways. It was too late to turn back to island. So I gun for dock instead. But as closer to dock it was worst and not any better.
> 
> What crazy was I read weather channel hourly. To see wind speed. Tops was suppose to be 14. Which I made it fine. But surely that was no 14 mph winds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ken, WindAlert had 35mph wind gusts predicted around 2:30-3PM Saturday. I'd download that app if you don't already have it. They seem to be pretty accurate.

Those waves were wicked. I got caught in those but over by the dam a couple of years ago. That washing machine effect is serious. Glad everyone is ok. Hope to see you back out there soon.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ohhhhh my God! I watched your video! Screw a boat, you can work on getting a new one!!!! Enjoy every breath with your God Daughter! Scary.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sure glad everyone is okay. Watching the video its obvious that could have ended very different.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Praise the Lord you all are safe.
I have posted before how I have seen so many tragedies on Livingston.
Having been in the area since Livingston was just a river I have responded to quite a few accidents in the early years. As I have said before I lost count of the drownings at 33. And that was back in 1973.
That lake builds dangerous swells quicker than any place I have ever fished.


----------



## fishin-addiction (Apr 24, 2014)

No problem Ken. It was already Monday morning when I saw your post and I just gassed when I saw the picture of you sitting on the dock looking down at your boat !!! I thought OMG I hope they are all okay. The video was just plain scary to watch !!! I know you will be back out there in no time.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Can't wait for our coming trip with you Jeff. I am ready to get more schooling. Kids are very excited too now since they thought no fishing because boat gone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Man I'm glad no one was hurt, I could not believe that happened to you Ken, thank God no one was injured. 
The scariest part of the video is when you guys got close to the bulk head/pier pilings with those rebound waves tossing everything around like it was a toy.
Those rebound waves occur when the waves are blown against the solid bulk heads and then rebound back into oncoming waves with little reduction in force, and combining their power in a crash.
The pressure and strength the water has pushing against concrete or wood pilings is tremendous. The Lord was looking out for you and the girl Ken.

Good job Jeff, 2cool indeed.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

fishin-addiction said:


> No problem Ken. It was already Monday morning when I saw your post and I just gassed when I saw the picture of you sitting on the dock looking down at your boat !!! I thought OMG I hope they are all okay. The video was just plain scary to watch !!! I know you will be back out there in no time.


So tell us about that pump and how you used it. Could help someone else do the same in the future. Kudos on the assist-Mike


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for posting the video! I had no idea it could get that bad.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Ken.Huynh said:


> Can't wait for our coming trip with you Jeff. I am ready to get more schooling. Kids are very excited too now since they thought no fishing because boat gone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look on the bright side Ken.Good excuse for the wifey to go get a newer, bigger,better boat. You might wanna send that video too the dumb arsh weather station that pridicted the wind that day.14 mph my booties.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Sadly wife been telling me to sale it and get a bigger one for the family. But when you did everything and all the late nite fixing and pimping her up. 

Specially when i got it. I was only wanting to large mouth or black bass fishing. But since Jeff introduce me to white and striper. Its all i think about. She not even build for that type of fishing but couldn't let goes. 

I really don't think i would ever let it goes unless something like this happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I fully built my last 18ft flats boat....loved it....everything rigged and made by hand by me. Didn't think I would ever get rid of it.

Then completely built my current t 20.5 ft flats boat. Again everything rigged and hand made by me. Sold that 18....don't miss it.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm sure glad no lives were lost! Very fortunate!

The water has tried to end me more times than I can recall, either boating or surfing. Always respect it!

Livingston can get nuts with seasonal winds. Being a large body of water and having random bulkheaded areas & other man made water flow impediments can cause an unpredictable washing machine action. I've been swamped several times in my bass boat. Building up my dead rise aluminum is in order for the main lake here.

Some tips, for me anyways, on Livingston...
Let your boating plans be known to others on land or water.
Plenty of flotation. The throw cushions are good to sit on.
Multiple bilge pumps (2 1000 GPH minimum, 2k pumping can be great, at least 1k in case one fails).
A good 50' tow rope, never know...
Known good fire extinguisher, chit happens.
Auxiliary horn, can't count on electronics.
Flare gun. Sounds silly until you need it.

There's probably more, running out of brains...

80,000 acres of water is a formidable force, don't under estimate her


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Ken.Huynh said:


> It was so nice around island. As we left to goes home. It got worst. But I would never think a lake can be this bad. Mid ways. It was too late to turn back to island. So I gun for dock instead. But as closer to dock it was worst and not any better.
> 
> What crazy was I read weather channel hourly. To see wind speed. Tops was suppose to be 14. Which I made it fine. But surely that was no 14 mph winds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So sorry for your boat but glad you are safe.
Jeff you are awesome man.
Ken with them predicting 14 mph winds the gust are going to be in the 20's plus.
Even at 14 I would not take a small boat out across the main lake.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It looks very serious to me that day.


----------

